# first time spouse visa application



## Rkha4675 (Feb 6, 2018)

im new to this forum so all the help appreciated, im British was born here, I got married to my husband who is working in Dubai on a Pakistani passport. we got married in the uk when he was visiting, now im back in the uk and want to bring him to the uk permanently to live with me. what application routine will I go through as I will be applying from the uk? when he's in the uk he will be doing the same job as he will get a transfer.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

You can submit a visa application on his behalf, but he is still the "applicant" and needs to apply from a country where he has legal right to reside. So you can select "apply for someone else" and fill in the application form, but he will need to attend a biometrics appointment in Dubai (if he has a valid residence card/permit) or Pakistan. His future intended employment isn't of consequence to the application.

It is unfortunate that he got married in the UK as a visitor, that's a breach of immigration rules. They may take a hard line against you.


----------



## studmidwife (Jan 20, 2018)

My husband was working in Abu Dhabi when we applied for our spouse visa and he submitted the application over there. The process was really smooth so maybe you could apply from there? I put all the documents together then booked his appointment for when I was visiting him (I like to triple check everything myself)
we also got married in the UK but on a marriage visit visa, is that what you meant?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You married in the UK on a visitor visa? You can't marry on a visitor visa. That could cause some problems.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

To answer your initial question, you need to sponsor him for a settlement visa:

https://www.gov.uk/uk-family-visa

There are financial requirements. Read the document below to see how you qualify:

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...pendix_FM_1_7_Financial_Requirement_Final.pdf

Basically you either need to be earning 18,600 GBP or more per annum or have savings, investments etc to qualify.

You also need to prove relationship and accommodation requirements.


----------



## studmidwife (Jan 20, 2018)

https://www.gov.uk/marriage-visa this is the marriage visit visa, is this what you had when he came for the wedding?


----------



## Rkha4675 (Feb 6, 2018)

he applied for the marriage which he gave 28 days notice for- we were advised he has to be in the uk for 7 days before applied for decision.


----------



## Rkha4675 (Feb 6, 2018)

he has a visitors visa but was not advised to apply for marriage visa


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

Your posts are really confusing, need to be more clear


----------



## Rkha4675 (Feb 6, 2018)

would it be better to apply from Dubai or from the uk? he did get married on visiting visa as original plan was to live in Dubai now changed and would like to live in the uk. 

can you please advise what the financial requirements are as im caring for someone in the uk. will i have to apply for carers allowance to help with it and how does it work?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Rkha4675 said:


> would it be better to apply from Dubai or from the uk? he did get married on visiting visa as original plan was to live in Dubai now changed and would like to live in the uk.
> 
> can you please advise what the financial requirements are as im caring for someone in the uk. will i have to apply for carers allowance to help with it and how does it work?


Read the link I provided for you to find out what the financial requirements are.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

He can't apply from the UK and the chances that your visa will be refused are pretty high if you actually married on a visit visa.


----------



## prannoy (Feb 12, 2018)

First of all it is illegal to get married in a visiting visa. and there are monentary requirements to be able to apply for a citizen ship. You gotta vouch for him big time


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

Very bad move getting married whilst in a visit visa, the ECO may not look at this lightly. You would have been better off getting married in Dubai. Was your marriage registered in the UK? 

In terms of finance, to be exempt from financial requirement you need to be receiving qualifying benefits such as DLA, PIP, Carers Allowance etc.


----------



## Panahi (Dec 27, 2015)

Having been through all of this I would say you need a lot of money and I dont believe you have the necceassary understanding of the process to make a successfull application.


----------

